# Childs certificate required when registering for school



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

We are in the process of filling in the paperwork in relation to our children attending a local Spanish state school, and we need to provide a medical certificate issued in Spain, has anyone been through this process? And if so can a private doctor provide it? Also is this a standard form held by state clinics and private doctors? and should we bring our child's red folder re immunisations that have been administered in the Uk? He is 8 and is up to date with all of his injections,thanks all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> We are in the process of filling in the paperwork in relation to our children attending a local Spanish state school, and we need to provide a medical certificate issued in Spain, has anyone been through this process? And if so can a private doctor provide it? Also is this a standard form held by state clinics and private doctors? and should we bring our child's red folder re immunisations that have been administered in the Uk? He is 8 and is up to date with all of his injections,thanks all



the medical can be done by either a state or private doctor - just tell them that it's the school medical & they give you a 'certificate'

& yes, do bring the red folder - although the timetable of immunisations here is a little different, the paediatrician will want to see the immunisation records


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, can they do the certificate from the red book notes or do we need our son with us? And how much do we pay?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We didn't have to do anything like that at all...


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats what the school have asked for, so there must have been a change in legislation???


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi folks,again if you have been through the system, can we get the certs from our childs red book or is a medical carried out, and how much does it cost to get the cert


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Hi folks,again if you have been through the system, can we get the certs from our childs red book or is a medical carried out, and how much does it cost to get the cert


the doctor does the medical according to the education authority requirements

I don't know how much it costs - my girls had them on entry to primary & again when they started secondary, but we use the state healthcare

there's been no change in legislation, when my girls started in the state system 10 years ago it was a requirement - some regions just seem to be lax


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, did they go to the doctors? Or did you use there records?


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry Their records.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Sorry Their records.


they go to the doctors - the doctor has to examine them


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok and thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> they go to the doctors - the doctor has to examine them


Our doctor did a very thorough test. For example, she made sure that they didn't have flat feet - you can't get that info. from the red book.


They may try and insist on seeing your 'family book' - just remind them that we don't have this in UK and ask them to use the red book. It really depends how many Brits they see (or have seen). Where we are, Brits are a bit of a novelty so the process is not understood - it took them ages to accept the red book.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, we are in the benitichel area, interesting re the flat feet scenario! We have to have private medical insurance as we are pre retirement age, so what happens if your child fails the medical? Will they get refused a place at school?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Flavos said:


> Thanks, we are in the benitichel area, interesting re the flat feet scenario! We have to have private medical insurance as we are pre retirement age, so what happens if your child fails the medical? Will they get refused a place at school?


I'm not sure you can 'fail' the medical as such, I think it's more a report.

We are also pre-retirement but were able to get the initial medicals done using our S1's.


----------

